# First Deer



## linecutter85 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Ladies I thought ya'll would be excited to see that another lady has joined your army. This is my fiancee Brandy she shot her First Deer on Saturday with her Mathews Ignition! If you can lets show her some support and keep her in the 
sport.

THANKS, linecutter85


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

A big congrats to your fiance! That is great.........I remember my first deer with a bow like it was yesterday.


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

:cheers::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::RockOn::77::clap::rock:

Way to go Brandy! Congrats on your first deer. Great looking deer and bow, but I love the rock in the background that was a great picture set up there. 
But again congrats and hope you get many more!


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations Brandy! Good shooting girl! I hope that I can post such a nice picture soon and join the first deer club. You are a lucky man Linecutter!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

YAY for her! Great job and congrats!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats to your lady on a fine kill!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

good job on your first deer,pic looks neat to with that huge rock in it that is an excellent way to break a new bow in.......lol
keep shooting them Good Job Brandy

Ted


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats Brandy ~ you need to join us girls on here. We always welcome new members and I just shot my first one too! Under the Girls Gone Huntin on the board thread!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

congrats to both of you!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

congrats to you both :darkbeer:


----------



## certified (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea!! I'm very happy for her! What a beautiful doe!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah Brandy, I'm hoping to be able to post my first one here soon. Everyone on AT will here me scream!!! Good Job!!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer - something you will never forget. 

Come join us.


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

You are hooked now!! Congrats...great to see you've joined the ranks!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your first of many I'm sure!!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Congratulations...good job :cheers:*


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Hopefully there will be many more to follow! :shade:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!! isnt is so exciting?


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats!!! :wav:


----------



## linecutter85 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that has replied. I will be willing to bet that she is headed striaght back to the woods her next day off work. I've got her hook, line and sinker now and hope to have a life long hunting partner and future family that loves the outdoors as much as me.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

congrats to ya both. her on her succesful hunt and u for breakin in a new huntin partner.. :darkbeer:


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats! I started hunting last year with muzzleloader and took 2 deer. This year I'm working on my first archery deer. I've only been out a couple times, but can't wait to get out again. Good luck to you both.

Kerry


----------

